# help on hydro selection



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok I am total in the dark on hydro systems.  I am thinking of giving it a try.  I am just stumbed on which system to buy.  I only want to grow 3-4 plants at a time.  something basic tell I learn more.  Any suggestions???


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 12, 2006)

CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH said:
			
		

> Ok I am total in the dark on hydro systems. I am thinking of giving it a try. I am just stumbed on which system to buy. I only want to grow 3-4 plants at a time. something basic tell I learn more. Any suggestions???


If you would like to build your own ebb and flow system, I'd be more than happy to help you.

It's really not that difficult.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks stoney Bud, that would be awsome.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 12, 2006)

Either that or there are some pretty cheap contained units that will do 5 or 6 plants, they are pretty easy to get going and maintain, making your own is always a good time though.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, lets go into the DIY area and build this thing. I'll put in the plans for a 4 unit hydroponic system and you can easily alter it to fit your needs.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks stoney bud.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey, no problem CCH. You'll love the way this thing works.


Good luck to you!


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 13, 2006)

Chronic,

    If you really want an easy hydro setup go with the Sunleaves garden of Ease rezervoir setup, 4-8-10 plant setups, i personally own the 4 plant site one and i couldnt be happier with it. 6 gallon reservopir refill every 2 days, flush every 2 and half weeks and just check the ph every couple days.  Its not hard at al man


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 14, 2006)

http://www.ezhydrokit.com/product_info.php?cPath=28_43&products_id=37
If you have the money I guess you can just buy one, but its a lot cheaper and fun to build your own.


----------

